

Tell HN: "Proper News" - kierank

As an experiment after this post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=888251 I have set up a version of news.arc that covers "hard news" in any topic. There's the usual thing that trolling and spamming will not be tolerated.<p>http://www.propernews.tk (Temporary until I can think of a good domain)
======
kierank
Direct link: <http://www.propernews.tk>

------
alex_c
Is there a list of HN spinoffs anywhere?

~~~
mnemonik
* newmogul.com

* hndir.com

* More official than a "spinoff": <http://arclanguage.org/forum>

Anyone know any others? There has to be tons more.

------
aristus
An iframe on all clicked links? Really? Why?

~~~
kierank
Will need to fix that - that's because of the .tk "domain name" frame.

~~~
jeroen
You could do something like this for the time being:

$("a").bind("click", function() { document.location = $(this).attr("href");
});

(jQuery)

~~~
anotherjesse
Or just add to the head of the document

    
    
        <base target="_top" /> 
    

Then it works for those without JS

------
jacquesm
cool!

Thanks as well, it's always nice to see people get up and do stuff instead of
just talk about it.

------
david927
Nice! Well done.

------
ottbot
Very nice idea. I think I'd use something like this - and I like the name!

------
fjabre
Excellent.. What's on the backend?

It's fairly slow here in CA though.

~~~
whimsy
It's not even working for me. Also CA.

